# ZP, S&C, and The Honest Mess



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

So I've been able to try out all 3 now. Ziwipeak and Stella and Chewy's has been a big hit around here. With me and the dogs! I see why it's so popular. The Honest Kitchen, though, we honestly don't care for. The dogs will eat it since I don't give them a choice but they eat it hesitantly. Gunner will even leave some left in the bowl (to which Herc finishes off). I think it's just too vegetable-y. I don't care for it cuz it's so stinkin MESSY. Hercules gets it everywhere. I think because of his flat snout, it just gets pushed around more. 

Anyway, thanks to everyone for opening me up to the world of ZP and S&C. That's what I'll be sticking with. I'm about to order the 11 lb bag of it. I guess we'll suffer through the rest of THK just to finish it off.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Some stores have a return policy, so if you can - take it back and get your money back!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I have one who loved THK and one who wasn't thrilled with it. Waiting for it to rehydrate almost gave Hope a stroke. I never tried Eden on it. Now, ZP? DIFFERENT story! They all 3 eat it like little piggies! 
It is such a great feeling to know I am giving them the best nutrition. I want my girls to live long, healthy lives and their food is a big part of that. I am surprised the people who take a cavalier approach to pet nutrition. 
Glad you found some great food that you and they will love!


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Some stores have a return policy, so if you can - take it back and get your money back!


I ordered it from Only Natural Pet online. I can't find any of these type foods locally.
Lemme go check their return policy.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> I have one who loved THK and one who wasn't thrilled with it. Waiting for it to rehydrate almost gave Hope a stroke. I never tried Eden on it. Now, ZP? DIFFERENT story! They all 3 eat it like little piggies!
> It is such a great feeling to know I am giving them the best nutrition. I want my girls to live long, healthy lives and their food is a big part of that. I am surprised the people who take a cavalier approach to pet nutrition.
> Glad you found some great food that you and they will love!


I used to be one of those people. I didn't put much thought into dog food. I've always been a natural freak but never thought to apply that to my dogs. As far as I went in my thoughts was to switch formulas or brands to give them different nutrients. I used Science Diet and the like cause I thought it WAS the good stuff. It wasn't until I bought Hercules that I decided to research dog foods and was shocked at what I found. It was too late for my poor chi, Coco. She'd been on SD most of her life at that point and died very shortly after we got Herc. My knowledge on pet nutrition continues to progress now that I know better. Mostly thanks to forums like this. Thankfully, Herc had a pretty decent start and now we are delving into ZP and S&C so I feel he's getting it even better. Gunner too. And I'm still learning about raw and may start incorporating that one of these days.

Oh, I also forgot to mention this. Now that both dogs are completely off kibble, I'm amazed at the poop. Less stinky, much smaller, and a totally different consistency. AKA Better poops.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah, I wanna try Ziwi Peak again. Bella loved it, but Izzie didn't really care for it when they were younger. They both *hated* THK. I would even mix in some ground turkey or beef and I would put it down, and they would both smell it then back away. HA HA! They never ate that stuff and they hated it. They would try to pick out the ground meat. 

Right now they are on Fromm's and I just introduced some Stella and Chewy's, which they both LOOOOVE. They scarf that stuff down so quick, and it's easy to mix in all their supplements, instead of in baby food. But I wanna try Ziwi again, see if Izzie has changed her mind. She was so tiny then, maybe the bites were just too much for her at the time...


----------

